# Decoder in LGB Snowplow



## wedressler (Feb 18, 2008)

The manual for the LGB 20040 Snowplow says "This model is not designed for installation of a Multi-Train System decoder". I don't see why, unless they merely mean there is no place to mount the board inside on this rather bare-bones utility loco. Anyone with experience with this ?. 

Bill Dressler


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Bill- 

It's purely a space issue. While I do not have one of these locos, judging from the Exploded Parts Diagram there appears to be a jumper which directly connects the rail pick-ups to the motor leads. 

Exploded Parts Diagram 
http://products.lgb.de/medien.nsf/medien/A0BCF889B109470085256AE600690CAB/$FILE/20040-1.PDF 

Remove the jumper (Part #26) and find a suitable small, H0 scale decoder. 

Good luck! 

Best regards, 
Bob


----------



## wedressler (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks Bob-now that I see the parts explosion I recogogize the part that looks to be the same as for the rail truck. It was the LGB disclaimer that caused me to question. Have some ESU Lokpilot decoders on order and got confirmation that the Lenz Silver Series decoders meet the NMRA 27 V spec. I'll try these in the handcar, motorcycle, Mars flyer, motorcycle etc that I have or will be getting soon for the grandtwins. 

Bill


----------

